# Vintage Pictures of Grocery Stores Across America



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2018)

More pictures (7 pages) here.  

North Carolina, 1939







Robinson, Illinois 1940






James Dean, Marfa, Texas 1955






Blankenship, Indiana 1938






Chicago 1920


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 4, 2018)

Williams Brothers Grocery Store, Syracuse, NY.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2018)

Fabulous pictures...I love all vintage pictures from back in the day...


----------



## jujube (Jul 4, 2018)

I see, even back then, people took their "service animals" to the store.....LOL.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2018)

Nice group, SB. I am familiar with the first one from Shorpy but the rest are new to me. Thanks!


----------



## Lara (Jul 4, 2018)

This was my Great Grandfather's Grocery Store...


----------



## Pappy (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 6, 2018)

The 60's


----------



## IKE (Jul 6, 2018)

**ref. above pic**.........Maybe I just missed seeing it but I don't recall ever seeing my mom going out in public with her hair in curlers.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2018)

IKE said:


> **ref. above pic**.........Maybe I just missed seeing it but I don't recall ever seeing my mom going out in public with her hair in curlers.


Ditto!!! My wife would not be seen in public with rollers!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2018)

IKE said:


> **ref. above pic**.........Maybe I just missed seeing it but I don't recall ever seeing my mom going out in public with her hair in curlers.



I never saw my mother go out with rollers in her hair either, neither would I, if I ever used rollers.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2018)

IKE said:


> **ref. above pic**.........Maybe I just missed seeing it but I don't recall ever seeing my mom going out in public with her hair in curlers.


Ever see the recent photos of  Walmart shoppers? These women are the grandparents. 

Seriously though at age 10 I stocked shelves in a mom & pop store that looked like the 3rd. photo down of Blankenship, Indiana.  Something as simple as learning how to salt & wire brush the butcher block and clean the meat display cases helped me in my later teen years. Credit was given by writing down everything that was bought and the buyer signed the purchase slip. The good old days were good to me work ethic started early.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 6, 2018)

This was the small town grocery store that my parents and grandparents ran in northern Idaho. The picture would have been around 1949-50, and that was me and my dog, Bonzo, sitting on top of all of that plowed snow.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 7, 2018)

Me...in 1955 Victory markets. Produce manager. I guess it’s vintage. I know I am....


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 7, 2018)

Hey good lookin'  !!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 7, 2018)

*The outdoor picture is my grandfather and family in front of my grandfather's store.   One of the two men leaning against the building(guy on right) is my dad. The other picture is my uncle and his FIL inside FIL's store.

*


*[SUB][/SUB]*


----------

